# Roy Keane Interview With Marian Finnucane



## Lex Foutish (1 May 2010)

Did anyone else hear Roy Keane being interviewed by Marian Finnucane after the 12 o' clock news today? It was absolutely wonderful. Totally frank, open and honest answers to every question she asked. Very wide ranging........ Saipan, his playing days, his personal problems, Sunderland, family life, Ipswich, Thierry's hand, others he played with, etc.

I have to admit that I was totally with Mick McCarthy on the Saipan issue but Roy has gone away up in my estimation over the past few years. 

It was very refreshing compared to some of the bland rubbish that some soccer pundits go on with on tv and radio.


----------



## carpedeum (1 May 2010)

I agree. Great interview, but, that's nothing unusual for Marian Finucane.

I have been involved with amateur football (soccer) and have understood where Roy is coming from ever since day 1 of Saipan.  I am now involved with the GAA at club level and the comparison with the FAI is startling.


----------



## ajapale (1 May 2010)

I head the interview and thought it was excellent.


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2010)

Sorry I did not hear the interview.  Love Roy Keane's dedication and belief in what he does.  He takes crap from no one and tells it like it is.  Good guy.


----------



## notagardener (2 May 2010)

No doubt about it, he was one the best footballers ever and make fantastic TV and Radio, But!!! IMO I wouldn't trust him to run a sweet shop. He legged it out of Sunderland when his plan didn't work - No plan B. The fans loved him, he had a great chairman..........but left. And In Saipan, although everyone in Ireland was aware of the bunch of muppets the FAI were, he decides to belittle his manager while he was Captain of Ireland at the World Cup Finals. I can't recall any of his team-mates agreeing with his actions, even to this day. Mick McCarthy has gone on to prove himself as a manager, World Cup Finals Qualifications, Wolves today. 

Roy being Roy seeing the world through Roy's eyes probably will never realise his mistakes. It takes a Big Man to Say Sorry.


----------



## ajapale (2 May 2010)

Did you hear the interview?


----------



## shanegl (2 May 2010)

Link at the bottom of this page:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2010)

I admire him for his dedication and work for the Irish Guide Dogs for the Blind.


----------



## Teatime (2 May 2010)

I have a lot of respect for Roy Keane. He is a man of substance.


----------



## Caveat (2 May 2010)

Didn't hear it but not enough of Marian around IMO - love her.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> not enough of Marian around IMO - love her.


 
Our  or Marian Finucane


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 May 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Our  or Marian Finucane


 
If you keep stirring like that, Sue Ellen, this could all end in tears................


----------



## Marion (3 May 2010)

*PS: I supported Roy in Saipan*

O Dear Sue Ellen!
    Marion with an O or not
  I suspect it will be easy to choose
  I’m brunette, she’s just blonde 
  Well, we both believe we are
  Lex wisely believes this could end in tears
  Caveat emptor 
  He loves her; he loves her not

  Marion with an O 


PS: I supported Roy in Saipan - does this help?


----------



## Caveat (4 May 2010)

That's it, Mari*o*n has lost it but Mari*a*n still has it, thankfully.


----------



## csirl (4 May 2010)

notagardener said:


> No doubt about it, he was one the best footballers ever and make fantastic TV and Radio, But!!! IMO I wouldn't trust him to run a sweet shop. He legged it out of Sunderland when his plan didn't work - No plan B. The fans loved him, he had a great chairman..........but left. And In Saipan, although everyone in Ireland was aware of the bunch of muppets the FAI were, he decides to belittle his manager while he was Captain of Ireland at the World Cup Finals. I can't recall any of his team-mates agreeing with his actions, even to this day. Mick McCarthy has gone on to prove himself as a manager, World Cup Finals Qualifications, Wolves today.
> 
> Roy being Roy seeing the world through Roy's eyes probably will never realise his mistakes. It takes a Big Man to Say Sorry.


 
Have to agree with this.

In spite of being the tough guy on the field, the reality is that when the going gets tough, Roy does a runner. He can be very immature at times.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 May 2010)

carpedeum said:


> I am now involved with the GAA at club level and the comparison with the FAI is startling.


 
Well for starters the FAI is supposed to be up with best international practice, no-one should demand that of the base rung of an amateur sport. And secondly, would you not be able to do an overhaul yourself, grab the reins.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 May 2010)

I wouldn't class myself as a Roy fan but the interview was great, nice to hear a straight answer to a question, he's an interesting person to listen to and as always Marian was great, i suspect she could make an interview with anyone interesting.


----------



## papervalue (5 May 2010)

Listened to it on Podcast. Good interview, covered a lot of topics. The part i found interesting was about his diet, and knowing the years he won nothing and not sure of years they won title.

Marion can interview anyone and maybe give her a saturday night slot on TV


----------



## VOR (5 May 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Well for starters the FAI is supposed to be up with best international practice, no-one should demand that of the base rung of an amateur sport.



I suspect Carpedeum meant it the other way around. I would put local GAA clubs head and shoulders above football clubs for organisation, fundraising and player development. Carpedeum can correct me if I am wrong.

And as for Roy. He has that rare trait of answering almost every question put to him. He is great for the likes of Sky Sports News as they always know he will give a quote on practically anything.


----------



## carpedeum (5 May 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Well for starters the FAI is supposed to be up with best international practice, no-one should demand that of the base rung of an amateur sport. And secondly, would you not be able to do an overhaul yourself, grab the reins.



Sorry Betsy Og, I should have made it clearer. I meant that the GAA are streets ahead of the FAI, especially at grass roots level. The investment in facilities at club level, as I have witnessed in Dublin and Meath is fantastic. Yes, I know that this is somewhat due to Lotto money and political lobbying. Examples that come to mind are at Ashbourne, Trim, Portmarnock, Peregrines near Blanchardstown, Fingallians in Swords. All weather pitches, gymnasiums, proper changing rooms, bars and restaurants in some cases, well run youth academies, three coaches per team at youth level etc. 

In soccer, my club were still togging out in a dirty shipping container after eight years and had no access to all weather training facilities unless paid for by coaches and parents on an hourly basis. More kids play soccer than GAA or rugby, but, this is due to the marketing done by the English Premiership than any effort by the FAI.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 May 2010)

carpedeum said:


> Sorry Betsy Og, I should have made it clearer. I meant that the GAA are streets ahead of the FAI, especially at grass roots level.


 
Fair enough, if you'd said "contrast" I'd have picked you up right. Dublin GAA is probably a bit better off than the rest of the country but, in general, GAA facilities do tend to be better than soccer. 

I think that might be generational, at least "down the country", by that I mean that soccer only became really widespread (every parish) in the last 15 years of so. So the first players are only coming to the stage where they might be organisers & funders. The other thing is that soccer doesnt seem to attract the "pride of the parish" mentality and so probably a bit harder to fundraise. Even for the players, many, including myself, play for the laugh when it suits, wouldnt be "serious" sport.


----------



## Deas (5 May 2010)

Until it comes to playing for his country Teatime!!


----------

